# [solved] upgraded to baselayout2/openrc and no more wlan

## nickel

Hi everyone!

I know, there a couple of topics about that here and on the net. Buti can't find an answer for my problem.

Like i said, i updated to baselayout2 and openrc-0.8.2-r1. 

I got where i live, and open wlan (no wep or wpa) and a static ip.

My /etc/conf.d/net saw something like this: (i'm not at my computer right now)

```

config_wlan0_ESSID="xxx" or something like that

config_xxx= ( "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24" )

routes_xxx= ( "default via xxx.xxx.xxx.1" )

```

I went on vacation a couple months ago and i needed wpa_supplicant. But back here, i just commented out the part with modules.

According to the migration guide, the optios aren't handled as array anymore. So, no more config_xxx= (" ... "), just "...".

I followed the guide and rebooted my system.

wpa_supplicant starts and uses dhcp. It doesn't find any dhcp server, so no internet. I get the famous message: Warning: wlan0 started but inactive.

I thought, maybe is the wpa_supplicant. So after reading the maan and found nothing useful, i unmerged it.

So, when i do "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart", it connects to my essid (and says WEP disabled), but then nothing. After a while i get Error: wlan0 failed to start.

What can i do?Last edited by nickel on Sat Jun 18, 2011 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Are you connected with wired internet from the gentoo system at the moment? Assuming you are:

```
emerge wgetpaste wireless-tools ifplugd

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net

ls -l /etc/init.d/net* | wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste

iwlist scan | wgetpaste
```

Post the url's returned.

----------

## nickel

thanks for your answer donahue!

I rebooted and now it works! Strange isn't  it?

My system load net.wlan0 in the default runlevel. But it doesn't start. Then udev starts again the script. This time, it works.

When i try to restart the wlan0, it fails and i get: cat: sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: argument is invalid. I have to reboot, in order to have internet.

I did look up the error message. It's a RF kill swith problem. I gotta remove  it from the kernel.

----------

## nickel

i didn't have time to post here.

Yeah! that did it. My laptop doesn>'t have a rf switch (dell inspiron e1505).

----------

